# Kel-Tec PF-9



## Grenadier (Mar 19, 2007)

Got a chance to play around with one of these babies over the weekend.  

http://www.kel-tec.com/pf9.html

With an empty magazine, it weighs about 15 ounces, and conceals very, very easily, thanks to a 7 shot, single stack magazine.  The gun is only slightly wider than my P3-AT (.380), and measures at 0.88" wide.  Thus, it's still a true pocket pistol.  

The gun seemed reliable, since it was able to feel a wide array of ammo, ranging from some lighter 115 grain rounds that I loaded up (1100 fps), 147 grain subsonic rounds, and some standard pressure 115 grain Gold Dots (1200 fps).  

Some folks say that you might need to give it a bit of fluff and buff, and / or break it in a bit more.  

Despite its light weight, recoil wasn't too bad at all, since this gun, like all of Kel-Tec's offerings, uses a locked breech mechanism, in lieu of the simpler blowback used by other pocket pistols.  If anything, the recoil on this was about the same as I had felt with my Beretta Tomcat (.32 ACP) firing Winchester Silvertips.  

Kel-Tec claims that you can use +P ammo, just not a steady diet of it.  I'll try testing this with a magazine load of my favorite defensive load, the 124 grain Speer Gold Dot +P JHP.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like another fine weapon from Kel-Tec.  Can't say enough how much I love my .380!


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2007)

DA-AMMMMM, now that is sexy!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 20, 2007)

I've heard as many bad reports about kel-tec as I've heard good ones...they seem to be kinda "hit or miss" (no pun intended).  Apparently, the ones that work are great but if you get a bad one, there's nothing that'll make it right.


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2007)

kenpotex, do you know any one personally that has had a bad kel-tec product? I like mine and was looking at maybe trying and getting the PF-9 in the future.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 20, 2007)

wade said:


> kenpotex, do you know any one personally that has had a bad kel-tec product? I like mine and was looking at maybe trying and getting the PF-9 in the future.


 Personally no, but there are a number of people on some of the gun and SD forums where I have memberships that have had kel-tecs that did not work.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2007)

I do know of some folks who had problems with the early runs of the P11 and the P32 pistols.  For the most part, the P11 problems were fixed just by either breaking them in with a couple hundred rounds, or were sent back to Kel-Tec for repair / replacement.  

The P32 problems were more ammo related, if I recall correctly.  The .32 ACP, being semi-rimmed, was known to lock up more easily than its rimless counterparts, but there didn't seem to be a problem when using the hotter .32 ACP loads, such as the Winchester Silvertip.  

One thing for certain, though, Kel-Tec's customer service has always been good, and they'll bend over backwards to help you.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 20, 2007)

I want the Han Solo blaster they have there on page plr16.html ;p

Heh, talk about something that looks fun. Accepts M-16 magazines, just looks like a heap of fun heh.

http://www.kel-tec.com/images/plr16_pic03.gif
I think even a Stormtrooper could hit something with that ;p.


----------



## modarnis (Mar 24, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> I've heard as many bad reports about kel-tec as I've heard good ones...they seem to be kinda "hit or miss" (no pun intended). Apparently, the ones that work are great but if you get a bad one, there's nothing that'll make it right.


 
There customer service department is supposed to be very easy to deal with.  One of my cop friends had the little 32 for off duty shorts and t-shirt pocket carry.  He put tons of rounds through  it, shot the slide to failure, and they replaced it no questions asked.  He was very happy with them.  Their products are what they are.  If you are looking for something built like a Sig or an HK, then Kel tecs probably aren't for you.  If you want a decent easy to carry, carry weapon, from what I've seen, they fit the bill


----------



## dart68 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been looking for one of these since you mentioned it here.  I can't find one and no one here really stocks Kel-tec.  How was the trigger pull?  How did it fit into your hand?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 3, 2007)

I took a look at the Kel-tec 380 this last weekend, seems dad already had one for mom as her purse piece. Seems pretty solid, always the same heavy trigger (ok ok it's pretty light, 5 pounds heh), kind of like a 7 shot revolver, no external hammer, no safety etc. Not a target type weapon, but nice for close range defense.

Personally I'm a fan of a more traditional automatic, but it's a great concealed. That's the P-3AT.


----------



## tellner (Apr 3, 2007)

I've tried a number of Kel-Tecs and sold every one. The trigger pull is weirdly rough out of the box, and they all pulled to the right like a car that was out of alignment. Some people swear by them though.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 3, 2007)

I hear you, seems like a solid close range, but for any kind of actual shooting I want a Berretta . Although, the recent threads on Glocks have got me interested, but I'd have to put a thousand rounds or so through to see heh.


----------

